# F1 2013 Silverstone tickets?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know when tickets become available for next years F1 Silverstone? Im planning to go next year and stating my research now:thumb:

Cheers.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

The day after this years GP i think, least thats the way they did it a few years ago. Might be best to email them and confirm.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks John74, I'll keep an eye on the offial website. Anyone know how quickly the general admition tickets with camping sell out?


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Usually on sale during this years gp, we booked for this year when there last year.

They usually offer discount if booked when you are there. We will be there so if you want to book early let me know by pm and i will see when there.

jon


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks jontymo :thumb:

Im planning on taking our caravan and camping from the Thursday to Sunday.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Quite an interesting read:

Silverstone Ticket Prices


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

As far as I know they sell nothing like as quickly as they used to, don't think it's been a sell out for a few years now


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

andy665 said:


> As far as I know they sell nothing like as quickly as they used to, don't think it's been a sell out for a few years now


Not sure if thats right, the last 2 years have been the biggest crowds for years, and the stands are full, if you want general admission you need to get in really early (5ish) to get a good spot.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

jontymo said:


> Not sure if thats right, the last 2 years have been the biggest crowds for years, and the stands are full, if you want general admission you need to get in really early (5ish) to get a good spot.


Agreed it has been completely sold out last 2 years. Saw the pics of the horrendous traffic!!!


----------

